# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  بعد خبر خطوبتي من 8 آشهر جاء خبر زوااجي ..! آشتقت لكم ..

## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

مسآء الأنوار عللجميع ..

آشتقت لكم جميعااا .. وعذروني عللقصور .. 

::  ::  ::

وجايه اليكم بآآخبار حلوهـ ..

بعد مرور 8 آشهر من عقد قرآآني تم زواجي عخير بحمد الله وتوفيقه بتاريخ 21 / 7 / 1432 
ليلة جمعة ..

آآعذروني ان ماخبرتكم وماعزمتكم .. بس انزحمت وآآجد وقل دخول للنت .. 
بس حبيت ااخبركم آآعزائي ..
تحياتي الي عائلتي الثانيه اللي ماشفت منها ئلا كل خير .. 
تحياتي لكل من خطر باالي حالياا ..
شبكة ..
شذي الزهراء ..
آمير العاشقين واقول اليه مبروك الخطوبة .. 
أميرة المرح .. كبرياء.. ام الحلوين ..
أبي في الله بوكوثر اقول اليه اشتقت لعبير حروفه وماشوفه مبين باللمنتدي عسي المانع خير ..
عفاف الهدي
وردة محمدية..آمل الظهور ..عوامية صفوانيه.. بيسان.. دمعة الأحزان
روح وريحان .. ليلاس..نبراس
دمعة طفلة يتيمة.. فرح .. moony.. دمعة عللسطور ..hope.. التوبي .. صدفة البحر ..
وعذراا اذا ماذكرت ااحد .. 

موفقينـ ..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (07-27-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هلا بالطش والرش  نورتي المنتدى غناتي بوجودك ’

ألف الف مبروك لك ’منه المال ومنك لعيال 
ربي يتمم ليكم على خير ..وعساها عشره دايمه بحق محمد وآله 


دامت الافراح عامره بدياركم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

الف الف مبروك عروستنا البنفسجية... وجوازة الدهر.. ةمثل ما يقولوا الشوام

تمنياتي لكِ بحياة سعيده وهانئه.. وتحقيق المنى غالية..

متباركة ومتهنية

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*مبروووووووووك الزواج والله يهنيكِ 


وزواجكِ صار قبل زواج ولدي بليلتين 
الله يبارك للجميع ونشوف أولادكم 
تحياتي مع كثييييييييير دعائي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الف الف مبروك ويارب تتهني وزواج سعيد ومبارك ان شاء الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مبرووك الزواج ..

ربي يوفقك ان شاء الله ..

الله يهنكِ .. وعشرة دائمة ..

وان شاء الله نشووف نشاطك ..

كل المودة

----------


## همسة ألم

آلف آلف مبروكـ ..
منك العيآل ومنه المآل ..*
عسى ياربي عشرهـ دآيمه .. ^^*

----------


## التوبي

تمت الفرحـة وهـبت نفحـات
 وها هنا تحكي لكم الصفحات
 لو تـأملـنا قـرأنــا ذي السطور
 الفرح واضح مـن كـثر ِالصـلوات
 ألف مبروك و يرزقكم الله الدرية الصالحة
أبارك للأخت زهرة البنفسج
 ولا أنسى أبارك للأخت حبي عترة محمد
ما عليه حتى كيكه ما كو 
ههههههه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الف مبروك .. (مع تمنياتي لك بحياه زوجيه سعيده 

موفقه*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

الف مبروووك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبروك غناتي 
والله يرزقكم الذرية الصالحه

----------

